

A Faster vs. Better Approach to Reach Your Programming Goal - painkiller
http://adityamukherjee.com/geekaholic/archives/410

======
stcredzero
"It’s the same as saying that a sentence is not a sentence unless it makes
sense."

This sentence no verb! This sentence no verb!

